

Timely – Location recommendations focused on maximizing user efficiency - aakashboss
http://timelyapp.github.io/

======
tyrel
Ah darn, I thought this was an iOS version of Timely.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ch.bitspin.tim...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ch.bitspin.timely&hl=en)

------
chandru89new
Your 'Contact' link at the bottom of the page is incomplete I think.

Cool concept, btw. :) How are you going about promoting this?

~~~
aakashboss
Thanks so much for the heads up and feedback!

------
ushakiran
what a great idea!! very efficient for our current busy lives

